# R32 GTR drivers side mirror glass



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

As above, does anyone have one for sale and how much. 
thanks, Tom


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

They come as a set new. Very cheap 5,000 yen just buy new


----------

